# Ol' Swamp Monster - UPDATE 11/10/09



## Trigg (Sep 8, 2009)

We've had our cameras out all summer and these are the first pics of this one.  So what do you guys think he'll score?


----------



## taylornelms (Sep 8, 2009)

he will score high 150s atleast.  He's a stud, sucks he doesnt have much for brows but otherwise hes a giant. Good luck with him, i love the daytime pics of the big boys.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## jaymkemp (Sep 8, 2009)

gross 160. what county?


----------



## bldrman (Sep 8, 2009)

4.5 5.5 years old, 160s


----------



## hunterb (Sep 8, 2009)

he's grossing in the 152-158 range...imo


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 8, 2009)

I may be missing something here, but I'm guessing after the velvet is gone he is gonna go 145-150". But the bottom line is, who cares, Shoot HIM! and be proud of an awesome trophy.


----------



## NDLucas (Sep 8, 2009)

Gross low 150's..... More if his brows would catch up.


----------



## canecutter1 (Sep 8, 2009)

4.5 5.5...150-155"


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 8, 2009)

Age= who knows
Score=gross in the 150's

Fantastic deer no matter what county or state.

Good luck!


----------



## BEEVUS (Sep 8, 2009)

DITTO - All of the above!  Good luck


----------



## JAXON (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes sir u said he was a goodun but dang!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 8, 2009)

That's a dandy buck! Who cares what he scores? That's a fantastic buck for this part of the country! Give him a whack and start celebrating!!!


----------



## Defcon15 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats an awesome buck! After he looses the velvet, I'd guess that he scores in the high 140's. Good luck getting him!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 8, 2009)

Monster!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 8, 2009)

He would score a 10 on my wall.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 8, 2009)

Stud! 157" Id say. 5.5 too maybe. Kill him cuz I wanna see if Im right lol..

Good luck!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck.  Very nice buck.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Big mo fo!!


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Sep 9, 2009)

150-160....He is a beautiful buck..smoke him son..


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 9, 2009)

150+


----------



## shortround1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Illinoisbound said:


> Age= who knows
> Score=gross in the 150's
> 
> Fantastic deer no matter what county or state.
> ...


hope u get a shot, any deer that old is on hiz own!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2009)

at best guess he is 148-152" gross unless he loses lots of mass.  very fine beast


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 9, 2009)

jaymkemp said:


> what county?




And gps coordinates.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats a fine deer there, 150+


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 9, 2009)

Mid to upper 150`s


----------



## rthill (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice deer. that will get u up out of a warm bed with a beautiful woman by your side to go sit in the freezing cold !!!


----------



## brad2727 (Sep 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 9, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!  

Has your trailcam been in this spot before?  Looks like he passes thru here often...about every 3-4hrs it looks like.  Was it like this on a regular basis or just these couple of shots?


----------



## david w. (Sep 9, 2009)

dang thats a nice buck wish he was on my propety.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 9, 2009)

Good buck right there! Hope you stick him!!


----------



## bangbang gang (Sep 9, 2009)

160 and if you want ill do the job


----------



## mauk trapper (Sep 9, 2009)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I may be missing something here, but I'm guessing after the velvet is gone he is gonna go 145-150". But the bottom line is, who cares, Shoot HIM! and be proud of an awesome trophy.



What he said. Darn fine deer any way you slice him..


----------



## WPTC (Sep 9, 2009)

awesome buck!  ....net...mid/high 140's with the deductions


----------



## Trigg (Sep 9, 2009)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> Has your trailcam been in this spot before?  Looks like he passes thru here often...about every 3-4hrs it looks like.  Was it like this on a regular basis or just these couple of shots?



had a camera here for almost 2 months...these are the first pics we have of him.  It's kind of a weird pattern...nothing for 2 months, then 5 appearances evenly spaced in just over 13 hours on  9/2-9/3, then once again on 9/6


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 9, 2009)

Best of luck to you Hank... Took Bocephus to the vet today for his flea meds. He weighed 47 lbs.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 9, 2009)

I say 148-157, the heck with the age pop him one.


----------



## redd dawg (Sep 9, 2009)

groud check him first chance u get; then score him. awsome buck good luck


----------



## dcinmo (Sep 14, 2009)

Main frame 8 pointer with possibly a split G2 on the right?  He is a little weak on the brow tines but has an awesome spread.  Tough to age but looks to be old, maybe 5.5 to 6.5.  145" gross is my guess.   Good luck !


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd say in the 140's after deductions. He's a nice un. I'd sling and arrow or pop a cap if I saw him.


----------



## moose80cj7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ground check him and let us know what he scored!!!


----------



## Trizey (Sep 15, 2009)

Great looking buck!  Great beams and tine length!


----------



## 260Rem (Sep 17, 2009)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a deer for Georgia.


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd say gross in the mid-150's.  Net....who cares.  Hard to tell for sure about the age without a side shot, but he's certainly 4.5 or older.  Fantastic buck...hope you get him!


----------



## BASSIN (Sep 17, 2009)

dcinmo, "weak" and that buck do not go together. That is not a split G2 on the right, he has a G2, G3, G4, & G5 on the right. One heck of a bruiser!!!!!!!!


----------



## rut man (Sep 17, 2009)

high 140s


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Sep 17, 2009)

That's one of those "don't count - shoot"  we have a 130 or better rule....


----------



## earth mover (Sep 17, 2009)

140+  Great  deer.


----------



## dtrusty (Sep 17, 2009)

*age and score*

Age: OLD ENOUGH!!!!!
Score: WHO CARES!!!!!!!
Mounting that thing would be PRICELESS!!!!!!!


----------



## dcinmo (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a very nice deer and by no means was I referring to this buck being "weak".  I was referring to the size of his brow tines compared to the rest of his rack.  As far as the possible split G2 thats debatable, notice that both the points in question do not seem to arise directly from the main beam.  It could be because he is in velvet.  Guess he can worry about that after he guts him and has him scored.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## timgarside (Sep 18, 2009)

Gross 145-149"  4.5-5.5yo definatly not more. It would be easier to tell with a clean broadside pic. Great deer!!!!


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not great at scoring but it sounds like everyone else has given you a good range. Regardless I'd take him in a heart beat. Also good to see that S. Ga has some bruisers around here, many times it seems the "real south" GA is regarded as having puny deer.

Good luck taking him down !!!


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 18, 2009)

i say he`ll gross in the150+ range but net score will never reflect what an awesome buck he is.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 18, 2009)

put an arrow in him!!!!!!!!!!!  great buck!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 19, 2009)

wow, beautiful buck for sure!!


----------



## StikR (Sep 19, 2009)

gross will be 135-140

Nice Buck!


----------



## Trigg (Nov 10, 2009)

unofficial gross is 153 4/8...my brother-in-law shot him at 18 yds with his bow yesterday morning.  I will post the details and pics later


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 10, 2009)

Real nice!!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I would of loved to kill that deer! Especially with a BOW!! Congrats to him! I'm ready to see some pictures.


----------



## curt_jones (Nov 10, 2009)

He'll lose 20 inches in velvet but still a good buck.  I only know this from what i thought a shooter was until i had at 8 yards and he might have gone 105


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2009)

curt_jones said:


> He'll lose 20 inches in velvet but still a good buck.  I only know this from what i thought a shooter was until i had at 8 yards and he might have gone 105


 Did you see the part where they killed him?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Did you see the part where they killed him?


----------



## Trigg (Nov 10, 2009)

Here he is...

Gross score = 153 4/8" 
Net score = don't care

Congrats to my bro-in-law


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice deer! I bet your brother in law is dancing to the high heavens right now. Glad to see the ground pics of that one. What a bruiser!


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 10, 2009)

MAN !!!.. What a nice trophy that is ......CONGRATS 2 YO BRO-IN-LAW !!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2009)

fine fine deer!  congrats to bro in law!!!

many of us were all over the gross on it too


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2009)

He is sho nuff a hoss!!


----------



## REEFD (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd shoot him, then mount him on the spot.


----------



## huntin man (Nov 11, 2009)

Awsome BUCK!!   Run one like that my way!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Nov 11, 2009)

With a bow no less! 
I wonder if he makes Pope and Young.....


----------



## REEFD (Nov 11, 2009)

You got him ! Woo hoo  congrstd


----------



## mojoe578 (Nov 11, 2009)

he's gonna gross really high but i think after he net he'll probably be around 140"-145"


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice !!!


----------



## woody10 (Nov 12, 2009)

what county if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice buck!!


----------



## Golightly (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Swampdonkey2009 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Its time for me to get another wall hanger like this*

This is my year bro get ready. Im going to be giving you a run for your money again


----------



## RABJR (Sep 3, 2014)

Do you know how old the buck was?


----------



## Swampdonkey2009 (Sep 4, 2014)

RABJR said:


> Do you know how old the buck was?


he was 5 1/2


----------

